
Ask HN: I can't talk to group of people anything official/serious matter - googlycooly
I&#x27;m a manager, and I&#x27;m struggling with this problem. I feel scared to talk anything official&#x2F;seriously to a group of people. But I can add contribute to already ongoing conversation initiated by someone. I feel comfortable with that.(But only until the entire group starts focussing on me)<p>I feel very difficult to start a conversation when everybody is expecting me to start. My voice will tremble, and I try to finish conversation quickly without saying much 
(But, trust me, I want to talk lot of ideas to my team)<p>And I want to overcome this. Please help. I pledge every day to overcome this, but I can&#x27;t. (I somehow escape such meetings). I&#x27;m struggling for many years.
======
Juliate
Several possibilities, not necessarily exclusive from each other.

A) Do you feel you can, and you do, in face to face, or smaller groups?

B) Do you feel empowered by your own managers to talk openly with your team?
Do you ask advice/talk to them about that?

C) Do you also struggle the same way outside of work?

You may find some advice here, but I believe you could see 3/4 professional
psychotherapists (? that's the role/specialty as we name it in France), and
pick one that you feel best with, and work with him/her.

(no judgement/shame in that - I've lost several years convinced that I would
not see a psy before I did, out of necessity)

D) Do you think/feel you could/would benefit from learning/practicing
theater/acting or public speaking training? There's a whole spectrum of things
to know/practice/be aware of that can help boost one's confidence when
speaking/giving one's point of view here.

Edit: added D.

~~~
googlycooly
A) Smaller groups are fine. Especially when we discuss something as a group.
But still, when I start leading the convo with a serious topic, my voice will
shake.

B) Sorry, didn't get that.

C) Yes

D) Maybe I should try that

